# Giving a dog melatonin?



## Katie_Castle (May 15, 2013)

Have any of you tried giving your dog melatonin on the nights he has trouble sleeping? If so, does it work/is it safe? I'd like to give it a try because Bentley is having trouble sleeping lately. Thanks!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Have you tried a lot of play before bedtime to tire him out? I read where it!s safe, but I!d try a lot of exercise or a long walk before I would give the melatonin.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I would not suggest self medicating your dog unless you speak with your vet first.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

What do you mean by "trouble sleeping"?:blink: I would definitely check with your vet before giving Melatonin...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Bentley is just a puppy, right? I certainly wouldn't medicate a puppy to get him to sleep. 

Do you work during the day? If so, he probably sleeps most of the time while you are gone and just isn't tired. You'll have to make sure he gets plenty of exercise and mental stimulation in the evening so he is ready for bed when you are. Or maybe get a dog walker to come in during the day.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Ladysmom said:


> Bentley is just a puppy, right? I certainly wouldn't medicate a puppy to get him to sleep.
> 
> Do you work during the day? If so, he probably sleeps most of the time while you are gone and just isn't tired. You'll have to make sure he gets plenty of exercise and mental stimulation in the evening so he is ready for bed when you are. Or maybe get a dog walker to come in during the day.


I would definitely make sure he's getting enough exercise. If he's getting exercise but it still restless at night there could be a health issue that you would want to have checked by your vet.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

When Pipper was a puppy we had to play with him in the evening for hours until he was totally exhausted. This was AFTER a long walk too. Puppies have endless amounts of energy.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi Katie-I am so glad you are asking for opinions first. I would never medicate my puppy or even an adult dog without medical reason under my Vets guidance. My Sammie is 3 and STILL needs tons of play. Some Maltese are very active. I'm wondering too, what do you mean exactly, is he up all night, crying? These can be normal behaviours he needs to outgrow due to teething, or he could be hungry. A lot reasons depend on his age, background, daily routine. And like said they sleep all day if your not home. How old is he?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

On these types of questions, I like to ask a bunch of questions first.

1. How do you know Bentley is having trouble sleeping?
2. Does he have trouble sleeping during the day or only at night?
3. Does he take naps? If so, how many?
4. What is his daily schedule/routine?
5. How old is he?
6. What are you feeding? (including treats)

Melatonin is a wonderful herb and used to treat certain medical conditions and even certain behavioral issues such as senility or dementia in senior dogs. I would hate to see it used for something that is not truly necessary and perhaps see a resistance develop where it can't be used later on in life if needed.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Giving Melatonin should be carefully decided with your vet. Melatonin is actually used to treat a variety of hormone problems in dogs and can be contraindicated to some health conditions. NEVER give medications, natural or not, without consulting your vet.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Definitely check with your vet! Dogs do not metabolize the same way as people. Someties restlessness may signal another problem. If the fluff seriously has trouble sleeping, that warrants a vet visit. If the pup just wants to play, I would place him in a pen away from my room and leave a supply of toys/chew sticks to wear him out.


----------

